# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm ART >  Ai có mẫu này inbox em nhé . . . E đang cần gấp :)

## DickyTrương

Ai có mẫu này inbox em nhé . . . E đang cần gấp  :Smile:

----------


## kametoco

e đang cần mẫu Bát Tiên giống như hình, bác nào có pm e với nhé, thanks

----------


## imechavn

> e đang cần mẫu Bát Tiên giống như hình, bác nào có pm e với nhé, thanks


Có phải bác cần bức này không?

----------

kametoco, Luyến

----------


## skydn

> Ai có mẫu này inbox em nhé . . . E đang cần gấp


Như thế này được không bác

----------


## kametoco

[QUOTE=imechavn;39789]Có phải bác cần bức này không?
đúng rồi bác ơi, mail của e đây bác pm dùm e nhé, thanks
huyanhcnc@gmail.com

----------


## imechavn

Có bác gọi điện hỏi mua nhưng rồi lại không mua nữa, tôi hỏi user thì không trả lời, bác nào còn có nhu cầu mẫu này thì nhắn lại nhé.

----------


## cnclaivung

là em đây bác . có điện cho bác nhưng tối quá chưa mua card gửi bác. mai vậy

----------

imechavn

----------


## imechavn

> là em đây bác . có điện cho bác nhưng tối quá chưa mua card gửi bác. mai vậy


Không phai bác đâu, bác là người gọi sau mà.

----------

